# Fortisip for weight gain



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Anyone tried this drink.

I have just met a person yesterday with a bowel disorder and it helped
him gain weight.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortisip



> Fortisip is often useful to reduce the amount of weight loss in people with cancer, helping them build up their strength and withstand the effects of the cancer and its treatment.


Ive ordered some at the chemist, which i will try to stem my weight loss.

I have been told if you get a prescription for it, it costs less, as its about
$3.95 AUD per 200ml bottle.


----------



## BWS1982 (Nov 24, 2008)

Sounds very similar to Ensure Plus (heavier calorie Ensure with more protein), it has no lactose, but says if you cannot metabolize galactose it could be problematic. All I know of galactose is it's similar to lactose, and it's also in milk. I think it's similar enough that many who are lactose intollerant are also sensitive to galactose. Here's some info on it I googled:

http://www.medterms.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=3534


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

But should be fine for those not lactose intollerent?

You think Ensure plus look the better option?


----------



## Babe123 (Nov 25, 2008)

simo98088 said:
			
		

> Anyone tried this drink.
> 
> I have just met a person yesterday with a bowel disorder and it helped
> him gain weight.
> ...


ive had fortisip before.. when i stopped eating for a while. are you having the juice or the milkshakes?

the juice does leave a strange aftertaste in your mouth.. i warn you..
x


----------



## BWS1982 (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, what I meant to say was the link you provided appears to be similar to "Ensure Plus", which is a good supplement for a calorie bump with decent protein (has more protein per ml. than milk, but no lactose, and extra nutrition)....as far as it being superior or inferior, there's not much difference on the major aspects, so it comes down to price and for some people, taste. 

If you are fine with lactose, I'd assume you're okay with galactose, but I suppose it's possible, but unlikely, to be irritated by it but not lactose. Galactose is a part of lactose, so if lactose is fine, I'd assume galactose is too. Think of that like this: A person is fine with cheese sandwiches, and is curious if cheese would bother him. The assumption, by logic, is that if he could eat the sandwich, the cheese is fine.


----------



## MINI Cooper (Nov 25, 2008)

I may give this stuff a shot since I always puke up ensure.


----------



## catfud (Nov 25, 2008)

Just started to try the ensure stuff myself today, I can't quite tell if it grumbles my tummy or not yet. I definately need something to bulk up my weight!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

I got 6 bottles of the chocalate milk one comin today, so I'll bang some down
give it a few hours then post how they were..


----------



## Ataraxia (Nov 25, 2008)

Be warned... the drinks are very sickly. They tried to make me drink them in hospital but I was sick after every one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah ive heard that, I actually got a mate who has Gastropereses (spellin)
And during a period of time he has been living on just them,
he drinks about 6-8 a DAY every couple of hours.
He lost about 20 kg's  and this has helped him put the weight back on.

He said drink them slow and no more then one at a time otherwise you will be vomiting.


----------



## BWS1982 (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, at 8 a day, 300 calories, I'd still be just maintaining my weight, that's 2400 cals. If I was to use just them when I was putting on muscle, I'd have to drink about 12 a day to overcome my metabolism. I have a higher threshold for crappy tastes, though. Most of what I downed in protein drinks made my gf gag. The Ensure plus are fine to me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Well im downing the Chocalate Fortisip now and it tastes good.

Looking at the ingredients you would think a weight gainer protein powder would be just as good?
What do you reckon BWS?

Fortisip does have good minerals and trace elelments though.


----------



## BWS1982 (Nov 25, 2008)

Weight gainers are hit or miss, some are just loaded with sugar, and others are higher quality with slower carbs. Many have vitamins.


----------



## soupdragon69 (Nov 26, 2008)

Will stick to my elemental thank you very much!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

soupdragon69 said:
			
		

> Will stick to my elemental thank you very much!


Whats elemental? Can you please put a link of the product? 

I tried to google but came across a few diff types.


----------



## soupdragon69 (Nov 26, 2008)

Elemental 028 is made by SHS Limited here in the UK

It isnt used much in the US but its a pre broken down nutritional supplement that gets absorbed in the first metre of your small bowel so you get the nutritients you need and the rest of your gut has a rest and time to recover and heal.

There is another thread on the food section on it which I have posted on. Will try to find it..

Simo if you scroll back through the threads that have elemental in the title you will see other posts. They are several pages back and I dont know how to post the link here for them..

Other than that feel free to PM me and I will help any way I can with info ok?

Their website is www.shs-nutrition.com

Look for Elemental 028 Extra and you will get the run down. I was put on it by my gastro and dietetic teams working together who worked out my needs and monitored me. Its hard work because you eat absolutely nothing at all and are down to hot and cold mineral water to drink NOTHING ELSE if you do it totally right. It did help me immensely and I still use the drinks at some point in my week when I cant manage to eat.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

soupdragon69 said:
			
		

> Elemental 028 is made by SHS Limited here in the UK
> 
> It isnt used much in the US but its a pre broken down nutritional supplement that gets absorbed in the first metre of your small bowel so you get the nutritients you need and the rest of your gut has a rest and time to recover and heal.
> 
> ...


Checked it out, and it looks really good. I'll have to see if its available in Australia here anywhere.


----------



## soupdragon69 (Nov 26, 2008)

Would be interested to see how you get on with a supplier where you are out of curiosity and also if you do try them what you think.

Be warned - like all supplemental drinks they are an aquired taste Simo but having seen the website you can probably see why I go for them over anything else in relation to Crohns supplements eh?

Dietitians said it must be the 028 EXTRA not ordinary due to the extra boost of supplements in it. You also need to introduce it gradually over a few days (2-4) so you dont end up with diahorrea due to the massive change in diet intake. Your poo might turn green as well as it diminishes in volume and thats normal!!!

Best taken cold from the fridge in the carton or made up with ice cold water. My best flavours are orange, citrus, lemon and lime in powder sachets you make up. Orange and Pineapple cartons that are premade.

Glad I could help. Hope you pick up soon. Like I said feel free to PM me if I can help any other way ok?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

ok thanks.


----------

